# Gold Country Orchids Open House



## mormodes (Apr 27, 2015)

For those of us in the greater Northern California/SF Bay Area and Northern Nevada, Gold Country Orchids is trying to empty the smaller greenhouse so Alan Koch has priced orchids at greatly reduced prices (see the announcement flyer on the California Sierra Nevada Facebook page - I don't know how to post an image here.) But the jist is

10%-80% off all plants
Free plant with purchase of $15, 30% off orders over $100

Fri & Sat class on pesky disease control at 1:30PM
Sun -all day- plant problem questions answered, bring plant in a bag

Gold Country Orchids
Fri, Sat May 8&9 9AM-5PM
Sun May 10 10AM-4PM

390 Big Ben Rd
Lincoln, CA 95648
916-645-8600

(I am not affiliated with Gold Country Orchids)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info. If only I grew Catts.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2015)

Alan is a great grower. Wish I knew of this earlier (to buy at reduced prices for our society auction).


----------

